# Officially Waltherless Now



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, it's official. I sold my last P99 over the weekend. So, no more P99 fanatisicsm. Sorry guys 

Its a great gun, but it didn't do it for me anymore. I hardly shot it the past 18 months. And, on my last trip, I just didn't care for it any longer.

I had gotten brand new night sights, as I am trying to slowly get them on all my guns. And, while sighting it in, I the extra recoil the pistol has (compared to other 9mms) really is noticeable.

I have a cheap beater pistol I shot right after I sighted in the night sights on the P99 --- A Ruger P95. The difference in recoil is like night and day. 

Admittedly, I have the Beretta bug, as I just bought my fourth 92 variant. But, after that range trip with just 30 rounds thru the P99, I had been thinking of maybe selling it. When I wanted another Beretta on Sat, I decided to put the P99 up for sale. Sold it in 24 hours. Don't regret it....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

My how things have changed. I can remember when you swore by the P99 as the best pistol on our plant. I really thought I wouldn't live to see this. What made you give up on the P99? I have always said they are a good pistol just not my style. :smt033


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, as said above - my interests changed. I have the Beretta bug again, and the Beretta 92 is my fav gun right now. I likely may have kept it if money was unlimited - but I wanted another Beretta and this paid for it. 

As for polymer guns, I like my HK P2000 more than the P99.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I was about the same way with snub nose revolvers. Carried one for many years until the wife bought a 1911 and now for the last 5 or 6yrs that's my carry piece. Things due change and time never stands still. Anyways good luck with them Ship...:smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, things change. I've found my "fav" gun many, many times. Admittedly, I was super gun ho about the P99 in the past. But times do change. My fav gun has changed many times over the years.

Right now, these are my favorites


----------

